# Kenpo and Work and Family and.....!!!



## brianhunter (Aug 13, 2002)

The big balancing act!!!

I am curious as to what everyone does for a career, job etc. and how they balance it with kenpo??? I have had a hard time juggling family, work, and kenpo lately and I seem to be getting a little stressed about it! 
How understanding are your spouses? What have you done when your schedule gets turned upside down at work every month? When you finally even out how have you eased back in???

I have tippy toed around the house at 1am going thru forms or gotten up at 5 am just to go thru techniques before work...how have youguys dealt with it?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 13, 2002)

Kenpo is, at the core, a part of me.  My family, ex-girlfriends, wife, friends, work, all know this.  

I am an administrative law judge with some serious demands on my time.  A very ill parent, and other life stressors.  But when I do Kenpo, I just plain feel better, bruised, but better.  I  am nicer to everyone I am around.  It helps me deal with the stress of a sick mother.  I guess I just never considered it  an option for Kenpo not to be part of my life.

Budgeting time is hard ... especially since we really cannot "Make" any more time.  What we are alloted is what we get.  "How do you want to spend it?" is the question.  My answer is clear, but it is different for everyone.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 13, 2002)

It has been a BIG part of my life since I started it.  I was just starting into my teen years, and I put alot of things on hold because of my training, and time spent at the studio.  Friends, family, and social life were all interrupted several times by class, tournaments, and camps.  

Everyone I know knows about my passion and whether they like it or not they have to deal with it.  
Maybe that is why I am still single.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 13, 2002)

Ah, the biggest thing for me in my life right now too.  I have
class on mon, tues, wed, and thurs ... so I get up 30 minutes
early for workouts mon - fri, and just don't get to do much on
friday nights, saturday and sunday all day.  Those days are my 
wife's.  I do what she wants to do, and for how long.  She seems 
content with that!  I call it my "kenpo maintenance" days LOL.  
Since my baby girl/little princess/angel/miracle girl goes to bed
at 8:30, I play with her as soon as I get home, until I need to
get ready for class.  My wife sees that as family time.  I spend
an hour after I get home from class with the wife, just us.  So
far she's happy with it.  I just watch less T.V.! LOL .. but for me,
that's totally fine.  T.V's what got me fat in the first place LOL!


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 13, 2002)

For me it's trying to find time for 2 schools. I help teach TKD at my friends school while going to another 30 miles away to learn kenpo. So my wife doesn't see me a whole lot during the week and sometimes on the weekend when I'm off attending a local tournament. So far she doesn't seem to mind a whole lot and sometimes joins in on some of the functions I have to go to.


:asian:


----------



## Wertle (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm still a college student, and I find I have a difficult time training when I'm all wrapped up in the College Bubble.  When I'm at home for the summer and for breaks, time for training is no problem >_<  I actually considered waiting until I finished college to take my next test, but it was pointed out to me that real life certainly isn't any less busy than college ^_^

My goal for this year is to get someone else at my school interested.  Preferably someone with a car, so that we can go to the head school of my system, which isn't terribly far away from my college town.

Even if they don't have a car, I have a much easier time motivating myself to train with someone else than on my own.


----------



## tonbo (Aug 13, 2002)

I am a computer programmer, hopefully working my way into a DBA position.  I am also going through a number of additional training courses, and spend a lot of time messing with computers.  As I have mentioned before, I also have a wife and two kids (one is living in Hawaii right now, so....yeah, his life is hard).

My wife is also in the MA, so she understands my love for the stuff.  Currently, I am not teaching at my studio, so that she can take the time to teach with hers.  It didn't work out when *both* of us were teaching.....the kids got shuffled around too much, and didn't get a lot of time at home.  Now, I come home from work and she goes off to the studio; I watch our son and cook dinner..

Lately, with work and study pressures, I haven't had all the time I want for MA.  I still get in my weekly class, practice at home as much as possible, and get together with one of my classmates once a week to work on weapons.  It isn't ideal, but it is tiding me through for the time being.....

One thing I will say, though.....for those people that complain that they have *no* time for MA......how much time do you spend watching TV?  

That was directed at the whiners, ya know......those of you that seriously train can ignore that question.....

Peace--


----------



## tarabos (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm a graphic/web designer...working mostly in print because of where i work. (i'd rather work in web design exclusively, but my area doesn't have as much demand for it as there is for print work). i put in pretty long hours...so i have to juggle a lot, and lose a lot of sleep. i get up around 5:30 for my pre-work workout, then i go have my class, lifting on the days i lift, and then after that i get in another workout, trying to get in sparring as much as i can. 

scheduling is a real *****, and money is the biggest ***** of all. right now i'm single with no kids so i have more time than someone who does obviously, but i'm not planning on kids anytime soon. back when i was in college, my training got seriously depleted, being away from the school and always having some project to work on. plus you get out of shape if you drink too much, luckily i don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 13, 2002)

I'm a student, only 20, so I don't really have to answer to anyone except myself 

That means I can train as much as I like and not piss anyone off, which is nice, although all you older guys are depressing me with your 'my wife doesn't understand' comments....agh, I think I need to stay a bachelor!

Hehe, only joking guys!

It is affecting my life a bit though, I've got 1 year of my degree (Computing with AI in case anyone's interested...) left, and next year it would be advantageous for me to move somewhere so I can get a good job. I find myself wanting to stay local though so I can keep up my training, that's how important it is to me (there's other reasons too, but it's pretty near the top of the list!).

Ian.


----------



## tonbo (Aug 13, 2002)

Heh, Satan's Barber.....

Here's one "old guy" who doesn't have that problem.  I would say to not let anyone's story about "the spouse doesn't understand" slow you down on the bachelor front.....if it is an issue, you can bring up your MA during your dating.  Simple solution:  if your potential spouse and your MA don't get along, then one has to hit the road....you just have to make the choice...

Better still, hook up with someone that understands your passions early on.  Do that, and you are set.  Just don't favor the MA *too* much, or you may just come home to an empty house.  

One last bit of advice:  if you can get your spouse/significant other into training in a similar or the same art, well......training at home can always be pretty interesting.....*ahem*.....but we won't go there on a "family" board, no?

:rofl: 

Peace--


----------



## Wertle (Aug 13, 2002)

Man, we sure do have a lot of computery sorts around here.  I'm double majoring in art and computer science myself.

Hmmm...maybe it means something... ¬_¬


----------



## AvPKenpo (Aug 13, 2002)

Kinda funny you should ask.  About a month before I got married I told my future wife my interest in martial arts.  She said great I know the perfect school.  That week we made an appointment, took the introductory course together, and signed a contract together.  We started taking American Kenpo.  Not long after we got married she got pregnant and bowed out of training, to resume later.  Well 3 kids later she still hasn't made it back in .  If I miss a class, she says her life is miserable because I have not got rid of manly urges:shrug:, she says when I go to class I am more calm and am more pleasent to be around.  She does not like it when I miss a class.

Michael


----------



## AvPKenpo (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wertle _
> 
> *Man, we sure do have a lot of computery sorts around here.  I'm double majoring in art and computer science myself.
> 
> Hmmm...maybe it means something... ¬_¬ *



Well you know why we are taking M.A. arts,  don't you.  We got tired of hitting a computer screen, throwing the mouse, and kicking the tower.  We needed something that would strike back that we wouldn't have to rebuild.

Michael


----------



## Kirk (Aug 13, 2002)

Civil Service Computer Programmer here too ... looks like 
Kenpoists love their computers, or vice versa!  No wonder the
kenpo forum here has more posts than any other! LOL

My wife doesn't understand my personal passion for kenpo, but
she does understand passion, and lets me go at it.  So long as
I don't neglect her too much, or ONLY talk about kenpo when we
go out.


----------



## Seig (Aug 14, 2002)

a Desktop Tech Team Lead for the evil bastards at Worldcom before they started the big layoffs.  I am now a security guard.  I work the night shift.  So my schedule is, get off at 7 in the morning, get to bed by 9:30, get up between 4 and 5, eat supper, go to class til 9 and then go home clean up and leave for work.  Luckily, TessMania loves Kenpo as much as I do


----------



## tonbo (Aug 14, 2002)

Ya know, I have a theory as to why there are so many computer geeks here in the Kenpo forum....it goes something like this:

The IT/computer field requires a certain degree of technical skill, blended with analytical thinking.  So does Kenpo.  There's a lot of having to figure out *why* things work, not just *how* they work, in both areas.    Seems like a natural fit.

Am I just up in the night?   Anyway, that theory is based on some conversations I have had with other chip-heads who are into Kenpo, as well as my own personal views, so.....

 

Peace--


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 14, 2002)

That could also apply to engineers, accountants, anyone who likes to conceptually structure their learning.  Come to think of it, I have both in my classes.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## tonbo (Aug 14, 2002)

Actually, most of the adult students at our school are pretty technical.  We have a couple of accountants, a number of engineers, a bunch of computer geeks, and so on.

Again, I think it's the level of analysis and concepts that appeal to the "detail" people.

Hey, I like it on general purpose--the detail is an added bonus!!

 

Peace--


----------



## kenpochip (Aug 14, 2002)

I develop software too.  There probably is some analytical attraction to kenpo. The other thing about this forum, is it will tend to attract the subset of kenpoists who are into computers, since it requires that one USE a computer to be on the forum in the first place.

Seig, did you work in Ashburn?  I live near that campus.


Chip


----------



## Klondike93 (Aug 14, 2002)

It  must be the hitting and weapons training that attracts us to kenpo   Ya know they don't let us carry guns anymore (at least not legally  )

Yup, good ole fashioned butt kickin, that's what us blue collar types like :rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Kalicombat (Aug 14, 2002)

I use a computer minimally at work, but I paint aircraft for the NAVY, so I cant relate to the computer/kenpo connection, however, I can relate to the stresses of juggling a hectic schedule and still train. I work graveyards, I get off at 7am, go to the weight room until 830am, an hour drive home, shower, and in bed by 1030am. Wake up at 230, pick the kids up from schoolat 315, hang with them until 5 when the wife gets home. We eat, then I head to the garage around 6, work kenpo, stick, knife, until 830, another shower, hang out with the kids and wife until 915, off to work, and start it all over again.  With in these hours, I also have to work time into take  the kids to scouts, football, soccer, band practice, and depending on the time of year, baseball and basketball. Kenpo time is usually sacrificed to attend games.  Saturdays are filled with honey-do's and daddy-do's, occasional overtime, and helping out at a friends shop. Sunday is Kenpo day, pretty much all morning, and early afternoon. I try to get caught up on some sleep on sunday, but it never works out that way, lol. Oh well, like the old saying goes, "we'll have plenty of time to sleep when we are dead". 

Gary Catherman, Kenpoist.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 14, 2002)

I'm a school teacher, so I'm lucky with my schedule. Even with summers basically off (about 2 months),I still kinda have to work summers because of expenses that pop up durring the time off. (Two of my past summers jobs have dealt with teaching Kenpo)

Anyway, since I teach a class on Tue/Thur, and now Sat as well,  I get some work in with my students when possible. The days I'm off, I'll lift, or run, and work in other days on the weekends.

My wife has always been VERY understanding, and VERY supportive, so no issues there. I don't know how I did it before when I coached High School  sports for 11 years.

Family as a whole is not an issue as my wife, and daughter are also school teachers, and my son is starting college, so no little ones to worry about.

Now, my biggest problem it seems is trying to keep the TKD alive, along with Kenpo, and Tai Chi, and HOUSEWORK!


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 14, 2002)

Just let that TKD go Ricardo.  Trust me, you have been doing it long enough that the pieces that are valuable will stay with you and become part of your Kenpo.  They do not have to be separate Arts as Kenpo encompasses everything except the Olympic sparring, that TKD offers.  Kicking set just looks that much better with head high kicks ... remember it is just a set and we don't have to fight that way.  

Way too many irons in the fire for a laid back kinda school teacher with only 3 arts, kids, classes, and housework to keep those free moments busy. 

Whew, and I thought I was the busiest man I knew.

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *Ya know, I have a theory as to why there are so many computer geeks here in the Kenpo forum....it goes something like this:
> 
> ...



I have a computer in my patrol car does that count??


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> 
> *Ya know, I have a theory as to why there are so many computer geeks here in the Kenpo forum....it goes something like this:
> 
> ...



I could've cared less about computers until I got one, and when Windows 3.1 crashed on my new computer, it set another whole ball of wax into motion that has been perpetually upgraded and evolved.   I now build computers for myself and my coworkers and love every minute of it.    I do love it when you flip the switch and it posts the very first time with no wierd squeals or beeps that you have to look up the codes for .    Kinda like getting a technique off in the ideal phase during spontaneity drills.    After that the hard part starts,  loading programs and getting everything straight with the updates and BIOS flashing and such.    That's analogous to exploring forms and techniques and tweaking them so they work just right and don't get a BSOD (blue screen of death) like reorbiting unintentional motion.


Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Roland (Aug 14, 2002)

Maybe the reason there are so many kenpo people here who are computer literate is that they are not training or practicing like they should!
Some of the technical posts are kewl, but all the bantering is pretty useless, unless this is social hour!

:soapbox:


----------



## Seig (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kenpochip _
> 
> *I develop software too.  There probably is some analytical attraction to kenpo. The other thing about this forum, is it will tend to attract the subset of kenpoists who are into computers, since it requires that one USE a computer to be on the forum in the first place.
> 
> ...


Chip,
I started out in Pinellas Park, got promoted and transferred to Pentagon City, from their I did indeed go to Ashburn.  I left the Ashburn campus and went to Chantilly briefly before I was given my box.  Hopefully, I will be back in Ashburn at the NVCJA in the next few months.


----------



## Seig (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Now, my biggest problem it seems is trying to keep the TKD alive, along with Kenpo, and Tai Chi, and HOUSEWORK!
> 
> *


That's simple, scrap the housework!


----------



## tonbo (Aug 15, 2002)

> Maybe the reason there are so many kenpo people here who are computer literate is that they are not training or practicing like they should!



I don't necessarily see it as an either/or relationship.  

In today's world, you pretty much *need* to be at least *somewhat* computer literate.  The more savvy you are, the better you can do things yourself and not get ripped off by people who want to sell you "what you need".

As far as not training or practicing like I should, well....I do quite well, thanks.  I fit Kenpo in to as much of my day as I can.  However, I *work* in the computer industry.  I get a lot of practice on my computer stuff at work.....but I am not always allowed to practice my Kenpo at work.  The reverse is pretty much true at home:  more time for Kenpo, but I can do computer stuff if I need/want to.

According to Ed Parker, Elvis once told him that music was his (Elvis') first love, but if he weren't doing that, he'd be doing MA full time.  I consider myself along those same lines, but with computers instead.  I make time for both, since they are both important.  I don't dedicate all my time to training in MA since I am neither a full-time warrior/bodyguard/samurai/assassin/etc., nor can I afford to make a living off of it right now.

In terms of the rant, I would suggest maybe a little less caffeine?   

And hey....can't social hour also provide deep insight?  What's wrong with banter, or did Martial Talk switch to only allowing comments from people who never smile and only (ONLY) train MA?  I kinda liked the diversity..... 

Finally, to brianhunter:  Yeah, having a computer in your patrol car counts...

:asian: 

Peace--


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *Maybe the reason there are so many kenpo people here who are computer literate is that they are not training or practicing like they should!
> Some of the technical posts are kewl, but all the bantering is pretty useless, unless this is social hour!
> ...



You really need to get a clue there bud!!!!

Clyde


----------



## Sigung86 (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *Maybe the reason there are so many kenpo people here who are computer literate is that they are not training or practicing like they should!
> Some of the technical posts are kewl, but all the bantering is pretty useless, unless this is social hour!
> ...



Roland!  Dude!  Get a grip!  This is a forum!  To be on the keyboard and posting here makes it always "social hour"!

Dan


----------



## Kirk (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Exactly!  When I can't train in kenpo, I'm thinking about it!!!
Forums are great for learning, and talking about it!


----------



## Roland (Aug 15, 2002)

I can understand people spending time on their computers to do work and peraonal research, especially in this day and age. 
And I understand social hour pretty good too.
But I would think that Kenpo should be a little more hands on and a little less talk.  I just become bothered by the few who are all talk and so little action.
As far as using forums and Net meetings and other stuff to augment our training, I think that is great, but I wonder if some of us here are taking that a little too seriously. 
Not much of a caffine drinker myself, maybe I need to change that to keep up with everyone else here, huh?

Clyde, looking over my previous post I can see why you might take offense, don't!


----------



## tonbo (Aug 16, 2002)

> But I would think that Kenpo should be a little more hands on and a little less talk. I just become bothered by the few who are all talk and so little action.



Okay, I'm confused......so how do we have more action and less talk in a...uh...martial arts *forum*?  Should we be more like rec.martial-arts and call each other out?  Now *that* is absurd.  No thanks.

When I train, I train 100%.  When I discuss my art, I put all I can into a discussion.  If I seek advice from someone, I want the same in return.  I don't see many people here who are "all talk and little action".  Some are full of air, but they generally don't stick around long.

Ease up a bit, Roland.  We talk here, but I think a good number of the people here walk the walk, too.

Caffeine is good, by the way, but it has its place, and it ain't for everyone.....

Peace--


----------



## WilliamTLear (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roland _
> 
> *I can understand people spending time on their computers to do work and peraonal research, especially in this day and age.
> And I understand social hour pretty good too.
> ...



C'mon Paul... KENPO is everything, and Elvis is still the King...

Sing it Baby!!!


----------



## brianhunter (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WilliamTLear _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Speaking of Elvis everyone knows what today is don't they???
happy friday by the way!!!!!


----------



## Seig (Aug 17, 2002)

I saw him today at the grocery store!  He had a loaf of bread, a jar of skippy and some bannanas!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2002)

I pretty much agree with you on this stuff man.

Oh, and I kinda lied, about the caffeine thing.
Coffee I do not like at all!!!
But...........chocolate covered coffee beans are the bomb man.
Had a major christmas experience with those once.


----------



## vincefuess (Aug 22, 2002)

I am a manufacturer's rep/ consultant involved with industrial air quality.  Paint spray booths, dust collectors, air cleaners, ventilation systems, heating systems, and process ovens.  Guess that explains the hot air.

Kenpo keeps me centered.  Blow some steam, make some progress, and feel good at the end of a taxing day.  The current extent of my training is trying to teach Kenpo to my wife and daughter...


----------



## Kirk (Aug 22, 2002)

Nice to see ya back, Vince!


----------



## pineapple head (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _
> 
> *The big balancing act!!!
> 
> ...



i can really relate to this one....
I have a small business , two kids and a (wait for it) WIFE....

Since i started Kenpo it has more or less been a full time passtime although training is only twice a week.
I work long hours and try to devote as much time as possible to the kids , i dont want them to grow up wondering where i was when they were young.
Thing you have to realise that your family must always come first , they are the most important thing in your life and and always will be.
Try to balance Kenpo sensibly , in the holidays i try to cut my training down a bit to spend more time taking the kids to the beach and places on the evenings.
In the winter when the little terrors are in bed by 7.00 , train til your hearts content...opps! i forgot im married.She will want me to stay home.Well , buy her one of those needle and thread things , you know where you make pictures in the circle , they spend hours doing them.Tell her she is very good at it and buy her two more , you will find she never cares if your in or not..:roflmao: 
Take care.


----------



## ikenpo (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Neither will her boyfriend...dude, pay more attention to your wife (which I'm sure you do)...I just spent 5 yrs training hard and not pay as much attention as I should and taking the fact that we're married for granted...It makes them resent the art. Trust me I know...but I'm trying to make up for it now...

jb :asian:

p.s. the statement above is truely a case of the pot calling the kettle black, but I'm just trying to save you the agony of someone who's trained for a while and the countless others who couldn't balance it and lost what they really loved the most...


----------



## pineapple head (Aug 23, 2002)

Thanks for the advice ....i know sometimes i come in and out , briefly speaking to my wife.
I too found out lately that she hated Kenpo , Kenpo was her enemy , until i started to give a little more than i was taking.
Now she is fine about me training.

How do you get the quotes on the bottom ????


----------



## pineapple head (Aug 23, 2002)

HOLD ON.....
The in out thing was relating to me arriving home before anyone starts.....


----------



## Kirk (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pineapple head _
> 
> *Thanks for the advice ....i know sometimes i come in and out , briefly speaking to my wife.
> I too found out lately that she hated Kenpo , Kenpo was her enemy , until i started to give a little more than i was taking.
> ...



Click on the "User CP" button at the top.  Edit your profile, and
look for "signature" .. there'll be a box there for you to put your
own quote in.  :asian: 

- MT Mod -


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 24, 2002)

hmmmm.... how do I fit kenpo into my life....?

my schedule:

4:00 am. Get up.
5:00 am. Leave for work
7:00 am arrive at work
3:30 pm leave work
5:30 pm arrive home, start working on websites for people
6:30 pm leave house for karate
9:00 pm arrive home, continue web work
9:30 pm sleep

somehow I have to fit boyfriend time and friend time in there.  

my day is spent generally dealing with annoying talent who think they're more important than they are, because even though they're nobodies working on a city cable television station, they want to be treated like movie stars.  (No, I'm not going to run two miles to the grocery store just because you want Evian water and we supplied Dasani.  If you're thirsty, drink it.)  Its worse than babysitting. LOL.

I fit in kenpo because I have to. Its the only thing that keeps me sane.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *I fit in kenpo because I have to. Its the only thing that keeps me sane. *



I know how THAT goes!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> I know how THAT goes! *



Same here!:soapbox:


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> 
> *
> 4:00 am. Get up.
> ...



Four hours commuting a day?? That's got to be tough, if it were me I think I'd try and work closer to home! I know it's not always possible though 

Ian.


----------



## D.Cobb (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Man, you're singing my song! I used to train in American Kenpo 3 nights a week, I would have done more but the school only did 3 nights, and it was more than an hour each way. My wife hated American Kenpo. She liked some of the people but hated the art.

I changed styles and now do Ryukyu Kempo, it's a full time school. 5 nights a week + weekends, I couldn't get enough! She sprang it on me, she was leaving, bags packed the works. We talked, I compromised, 3 nights a week maximum, + a few hours on Sunday when she's at work. Oh and she tolerates the Saturday, every 3 months for the gradings.

Oh and just for record, I am a warehouse assistant.
--Dave

:asian:


----------



## Seabrook (May 16, 2007)

Here is my latest blog entry regarding martial arts and family. It speaks specificallly to us husbands and/or fathers:

http://jamieseabrook.blogspot.com/


Jamie Seabrook


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 16, 2007)

No children were involved, and looking back, I think, she was just trying to end the marriage; but, I was given a Kenpo or her ultimatum. I wonder what she is doing now? 
Sean


----------



## Tames D (May 16, 2007)

Touch Of Death said:


> No children were involved, and looking back, I think, she was just trying to end the marriage; but, I was given a Kenpo or her ultimatum. *I wonder what she is doing now?*
> Sean


Perhaps with a NON martial artist?


----------



## karate-dragon (May 21, 2007)

Things that you are passionate about just become part of your life and you find time for them. It's important to remember that the journey in MA is over a lifetime so it's ok when time is sometimes sparse. When you have an injury, work commitments, new baby, sick family member, then those things take priority. You'll do what you can for training and get back to when you can. Lifetime. Also, it's important to do what you love. My husband does triathalons, so he tries to train when I have classes. You don't need to do the same things to understand the other's passions. I am happier which means we are happier when I can train. And vice versa. It's the journey, not the end point.


----------

